# Muzzleloader a Firearm ?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I searched past messages looking for the answer. I`ve gotten mixed answers from unofficial sources. A buddy of mine was convicted of a non-violent felony a few years back and needless to say his rifle hunting has been revoked for the forseeable future. I saw the note on calling the prosecutors office and requesting a re-instatement of his firearm priveledges by the local gun review board . Is this possible ? Also is a muzzleloader considered a firearm or a primitive weapon. Can he use during rifle or muzzloader season ? I being the loyal hunting buddy have been keeping his blind from being neglected in his absence.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

My brother-in-law wsa arrested many years before I knew him, back when he was a dumb kid and could not own or possess a firearm. I took him out hunting and after a mornings sleep in the blind and some venison snacks he was hooked. Took him several months and some forms, he got his privledges back. His bust was a drug thing at 18 and is now nearly 40 though.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It is possible to have firearm rights restored depending on the felony. Yes, a muzzleloader is considered a firearm.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I will pass it along.


----------

